# Where are my lions?????



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OK. I've got too many cigars and need to get rid of some; so it's time to PIF and share the wealth. Do not even think about retaliating ... and I'm serious about that. If you feel compelled to bomb after you receive this, PIF. 10 packages:

0103 8555 7490 9683 3855
0103 8555 7490 6537 6574
0103 8555 7490 4440 5059
0103 8555 7491 0731 9613
0103 8555 7490 5489 0814
0103 8555 7490 3391 9291
0103 8555 7490 7586 2333
0103 8555 7490 2343 3530
0103 8555 7490 8634 8093
0103 8555 7491 1780 5373

Most of these targets were chosen at random. A couple I already had in my address books. All cigars are things that I've smoked before, but are out of my current preferences and taking up room.

No fancy pictures; no bombast; just a notification that I'm sending out cigars to unsuspecting folks, many of them new, and I really don't want anything in return. 

:mn


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

this guys is a monster oh my good some one put him
away


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW.......




That is all I can say.





Shawn


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Run!!! This looks like wide-spread slaughter! :ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Talk about a shotgun blast. :gn


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

More like an elephant gun!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

HIDE !!!!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

View attachment liion.***


Looks like mail box sales to soon go up.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Ya know what, Professor, you really are teaching kids a bad lesson... What are they going to think when they see you doing things like this? hmmm? they are going to think the world is all candy canes and lolly pops! then BAM they end up with cigars in their inbox... Think of the children~!! Haha, very generous Professor, when payed forward that is a lot of cigars exchanging hands and a lot of peoples pallets tasting new things! WTG!!! +RG


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

A cluster bomb that's gonna hurt pretty bad.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

A weema-wet a weema-wet a weema-wet a weema-wet.....

It's a jungle out there!! :mn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> OK. I've got too many cigars and need to get rid of some; so it's time to PIF and share the wealth. Do not even think about retaliating ... and I'm serious about that. If you feel compelled to bomb after you receive this, PIF. 10 packages:
> 
> 0103 8555 7490 9683 3855
> 0103 8555 7490 6537 6574
> ...


damn, makes me glad lightning don't strike twice. o


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> A weema-wet a weema-wet a weema-wet a weema-wet.....
> 
> It's a jungle out there!! :mn


all we need is a picture of pumba now


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like someone is in for it. You are a generous BOTL!


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

From a white and gold bleeding Tech fan...

What an absolutely selfless way to clear the humi. :tuI hope to be as generous as time goes on and my collection grows. 

You are a great BOTL. But, as always, THWG.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> damn, makes me glad lightning don't strike twice. o


I've got other plans for you, Perry. Muahahahahahahahaha! :bn


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

We are listening....

MCS


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice Professor


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I guess you got the USPS Site working...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> I've got other plans for you, Perry. Muahahahahahahahaha! :bn


:hn you can't do that, it is against the Geneva code, right?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I guess you got the USPS Site working...


yes ... but I ran out of supplies after I filled all these up. no bother; Office Depot isn't that far away. 


BigVito said:


> :hn you can't do that, it is against the Geneva code, right?


hmmmmmmmm.... I don't think so. pretty sure I'm allowed to push you around whenever I want.  

You aren't :chk are ya???


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Kudos, Commander Condom Dude.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> yes ... but I ran out of supplies after I filled all these up. no bother; Office Depot isn't that far away.
> 
> hmmmmmmmm.... I don't think so. pretty sure I'm allowed to push you around whenever I want.
> 
> You aren't :chk are ya???


I drive a big truck for a reason :r I need to go buy a ball


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice! I've been here almost a month now and I am still amazed everytime I log on.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That is ALOT of bombs.
:tu:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Holy shit Sherlock !!

You have gone mad. :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Holy shit Sherlock !!
> 
> You have gone mad. :tu


so you're saying I'm a mad professor? Hmmmmmmm..... I think you might be onto something.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> so you're saying I'm a mad professor? Hmmmmmmm..... I think you might be onto something.


I'm sending you a wet sponge :chk


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Somebody's compensating for something.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

SDmate said:


>


:tpd::rGo getem.:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

burninator said:


> Somebody's compensating for something.


me or Darrel?:r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Damn Darrel, are you trying to exterminate all of CS or what? :ss

Go get em Brother :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I guess you got the USPS Site working...


:tpd: Good thing...That would have been enough to give a man writers cramp.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

stevieray said:


> :tpd: Good thing...That would have been enough to give a man writers cramp.


tell me about it. I was pretty close to resorting to that, too.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ummm...Who's feeling lucky? :cb

Nice work Doc...


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Dear el profesor,










You Win!!!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

The Professor said:


> so you're saying I'm a mad professor? Hmmmmmmm..... I think you might be onto something.


And I think you may be *on* something, oh Mad Professor!:ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

BigVito said:


> me or Darrel?:r


Yep :tu


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW! That's all I can say.....WOW!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I can only say:

WOW!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I suspect one of these may land today ... it didn't have a lot of distance to cover. Hell ... I probably could have hand-delivered it cheaper. LoL!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh man, 10 Gorillas are in trouble.

:gn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Tick, tock. Tick, tock....












That's the sound of 10 brothers' time running out.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

That explains why your USPS click 'n ship broke...


Good one Darrel.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I leave for a few days, and look at you. Where is the calm friendly Professor we all know and love? I think you have been mixing up concoctions in the lab or something. This is a classic case of Jekyll and Hyde syndrome. You should have that looked at.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I leave for a few days, and look at you. Where is the calm friendly Professor we all know and love? I think you have been mixing up concoctions in the lab or something. This is a classic case of Jekyll and Hyde syndrome. You should have that looked at.


I'm a doctor reggie ... I'll just examine myself


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't wait to see the devastation and ppl running around like chickens with their heads cut off.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice show Darrel.. Nice show.... !!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Any confirmed hits yet?

Or was this all fluff?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

burninator said:


> Any confirmed hits yet?
> 
> Or was this all fluff?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

burninator said:


> Any confirmed hits yet?
> 
> Or was this all fluff?


well ... one's for sure in IL and one is for sure in OH. the rest aren't showing up in the system, though I suspect they'll be cropping up soon. the day is young, mr. B. patience is a virtue.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The Professor said:


> well ... one's for sure in IL and one is for sure in OH. the rest aren't showing up in the system, though I suspect they'll be cropping up soon. the day is young, mr. B. patience is a virtue.


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Doc. 

I did nothing... I swear. 



Thanks, Bro. :ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

stevieray said:


>


Hmmmm, I've never tried Fluff......

MCS


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Good on ya Bro..:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Let's see....

0103 8555 7490 9683 3855 *Delivered*
0103 8555 7490 6537 6574 (west-coaster)
0103 8555 7490 4440 5059 (west-coaster)
0103 8555 7491 0731 9613 (west-coaster)
0103 8555 7490 5489 0814 *Delivered (replicant)*
0103 8555 7490 3391 9291 *Delivered*
0103 8555 7490 7586 2333 *Arrival at Unit*
0103 8555 7490 2343 3530 *Delivered*
0103 8555 7490 8634 8093 *Delivered*
0103 8555 7491 1780 5373 *Delivered

*This should start shaping up shortly. People will start coming home soon ... thinking it's just a normal day ... pissed that it's only Thursday.

Then, out of nowhere, KABOOM!!!!!

Sweet smell of victory.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like most landed. Dammit, doc, I wish you would have warned me. A friend of mine was in one of the targeted places today and I could have warned her. She better survive...or else. :tu


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Can't wait to see the rest of the destructions. This should be fun to watch.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been hit. I don't know if he's mad, but he is nutty.

Thanks for the nice smokes. Sorry you don't enjoy these anymore, but I'm glad you found them a new home.

Very nice of you. Someone jack up this nutty professor's RG. This guy truly is aces.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> I've been hit. I don't know if he's mad, but he is nutty.
> 
> Thanks for the nice smokes. Sorry you don't enjoy these anymore, but I'm glad you found them a new home.
> 
> Very nice of you. Someone jack up this nutty professor's RG. This guy truly is aces.


Enjoy, Steve. I hope you can give them the attention (and fire) they need.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

0103 8555 7490 9683 3855 *Delivered (bigdawg)*
0103 8555 7490 6537 6574 *Delivered*
0103 8555 7490 4440 5059 (west-coaster w/lazy mail carrier)
0103 8555 7491 0731 9613 *Delivered*
0103 8555 7490 5489 0814 *Delivered (replicant)*
0103 8555 7490 3391 9291 *Delivered*
0103 8555 7490 7586 2333 *Delivered*
0103 8555 7490 2343 3530 *Delivered (steve)*
0103 8555 7490 8634 8093 *Delivered*
0103 8555 7491 1780 5373 *Delivered*


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


>


good job master


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

ROAR! Err..uh...KABOOM!!!!










Color me another random victim of senseless violence...

I did nothing to deserve this hit...it's the first time I've been ambushed. :hn

Thanks *Professor Doom*, I will enjoy these immensely...your random acts of generosity are legendary! :tu:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Gald they got to you safely. Enjoy!!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Made a separate post, but wanted to 'Recognize'

Well played, professor... well played.... It seems apparent you want to be the last one to score in the great Carolina / Georgia battle... I'll give you this victory, but will have to crack another rival school in return!

Stay tuned, and GO COCKS!


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like I have been mauled as well. Thanks again Darrel, your generosity will not soon be forgotten. Newbs, this is one of the guys to emulate!

Check out the loot, all will be new experiences for me:ss










Edit: This is also my first unprovoked attack from someone here at CS!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Glad these are landing safely and helping all y'all explore new things!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> Glad these are landing safely and helping all y'all explore new things, I know I will tonight!!!


o


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

The Professor took me to school.
Here's what he assigned me.










Very generous gesture; love the smokes.

The Carlos Torano and Vegas A are some of my favorites,
and I have yet to try a La Carolina or Dunhill yet, 
so these will be some real treats for me.

Thank you so very much for this great package.
Your generosity will definitely not be forgotten.
:tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I think one of these blew up my mail box yesterday. The Professior is a generous man, thank you sir they are appriciated. I will post pics soon...


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> I think one of these blew up my mail box yesterday. The Professior is a generous man, thank you sir they are appriciated. I will post pics soon...


/thread jack ON

Dude, are those GRAPE SWISHER SWEETS?????

thread jack OFF/


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> 0103 8555 7490 4440 5059 [I][B](west-coaster w/lazy mail carrier)[/B][/I]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> :r or a three-toed sloth...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> /thread jack ON
> 
> Dude, are those GRAPE SWISHER SWEETS?????
> 
> thread jack OFF/


Had I known, I would have stopped by the 7-11 to get some.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> :r or a three-toed sloth...


well ... it was Oregon, so that's possible


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

It's the rain, makes us move, think, act a little slower up here. Dave would know.
:ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Had I known, I would have stopped by the 7-11 to get some.


Yeah, I'm complaining! Bad Bomber!!!!!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Heres one..



Damn Dyslexia....LFOR


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> /thread jack ON
> 
> Dude, are those GRAPE SWISHER SWEETS?????
> 
> thread jack OFF/


Indeed. I see you have an eye for the finer things in life. :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Heres one..
> 
> Damn Dyslexia....LFOR


Wow ... that *is* a tasty looking loin, though. :dr


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Just smoked that Perdomo Estate, big fan of his Reserve Cammie and Sungrown. The Estate was smooth, perfect burn and ash, tons of smoke, I likey.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> Indeed. I see you have an eye for the finer things in life. :tu


I sure do :tu

Thinking about posting a WTS - WTT Watermelon / Honey / Cinnamon / Wild Cherry thread, so keep an eye out...

But, this unloads a whole new can of worms...

Store with or without the plastic tubes?

What's the ideal RH?

Anyone recommend prices at La Casa Del Swisher?

Is it O.K. to ask for sources?

/Thread Jack


----------

